# Observation Hive - 1654



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

That’s awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

"allowed an observer to see the honey cascading down inside "  Last time I saw honey cascading in a hive the dang thing was getting robbed out.

"have unsophisticated wines of our owne, cheaper & better then from other nations" :banana:
Yes! I'm all about unsophisticated wines! 

But my beer and my bourbon must be of the highest quality.


----------

